# Utah prepardness fair



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in know way associated with this. I did go last year and and found it very informative. Lots of food storage, essential oils, solar, water treatment and storage, and much more. It looks like this year they have added a gun show. Should be a great event.

http://mylifeyes.freefood2go.com/index.php?p_resource=expo

May 3-4 at the UVU convention center in Orem Utah.


----------

